# Le "point" vert ou rose ?



## golf (7 Décembre 2005)

Le cercle ci-dessous est composé de ronds roses qui disparaissent et réapparaissent [ah tiens ]

Il faut se concentrer sur la croix au milieu et après un moment on remarque qu'un "point" vert apparaît et tourne autour du cercle. Si tu continues à te concentrer sur la croix, tu remarqueras que les "points" roses disparaîtront et qu'il ne restera que le "point" vert, qui en réalité n'*existe pas* :rateau:


----------



## MacMadam (7 Décembre 2005)

C'est toujours épatant.


----------



## chroukin (7 Décembre 2005)

Pas mal mais on voit un tout petit peu de rose quand même


----------



## joanes (7 Décembre 2005)

Encore un fil déguisé pour faire disparaître les super modo. Les verts, les roses, on a bien compris Golf...:rateau: :rateau:   
et c"est pas joli joli:love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Décembre 2005)

*Illusion visuelle*
à éviter un lendemain de cuite





:hein: 
:rateau:


----------



## alèm (7 Décembre 2005)

et merde, j'ai foutu des points verts partout !!!!! 


c'est décidé, je boule rouge aujourd'hui !!!


----------



## duracel (7 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Illusion visuelle*
> à éviter un lendemain de cuite
> 
> 
> ...




Beeuuuuuuuurrrk.........  :sick:


----------



## le_magi61 (7 Décembre 2005)

Ca marche bien, mais ca fait mal aux yeux :sick:


----------



## Luc G (7 Décembre 2005)

Vous voyez pas qu'un malheureux stagiaire en psychosocio fasse une enquête en ce moment concernant les thèmes d'intérêt des forumeurs de sites informatiques sur le net.

Comment il va faire pour rédiger sa thèse sur ces bases ?   
Finn devrait mettre le hola par simple solidarité corporatiste


----------



## macinside (7 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> vert, qui en réalité n'*existe pas* :rateau:




c'est la théorie de l'iMax :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (7 Décembre 2005)

Non la Constante de Planque





Je sors ok


----------



## fredintosh (7 Décembre 2005)

Regardez un objet lumineux et fermez les yeux : vous "verrez" encore un objet sombre à la place.

Il me semble avoir appris que lorsque nous voyons quelquechose, notre oeil/cerveau voit aussi la même image en négatif de cette chose, mais de façon très faible, en "surimpression".
Lorsque la chose disparaît, seule l'image en "négatif" reste, comme une sorte de rémanence.
Je suppose que cette rémanence s'amplifie si on stimule l'oeil avec le même stimulus répétitif, à une fréquence supérieure à la durée de la rémanence... L'image en négatif finit par "gonfler" et devenir plus importante que l'image réelle.

Lorsque les ponts verts "apparaissent", si vous cessez de fixer la croix et que vous bougez rapidement les yeux, vous verrez les points se déplacer avec votre regard.

En tous cas, c'est dur de si bon matin de nous faire ça...


----------



## AOSTE (7 Décembre 2005)

Trés bien cette illusion


----------



## supermoquette (7 Décembre 2005)

Ferme les yeux tu sens beaucoup ce qu'on te fait


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ferme les yeux tu sens beaucoup ce qu'on te fait



mais, surtout, tu regardes pas, hein...


----------



## macMuppets (7 Décembre 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Encore un fil déguisé pour faire disparaître les super modo. Les verts, les roses, on a bien compris Golf...:rateau: :rateau:
> et c"est pas joli joli:love:


Golf n'existe pas :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## golf (7 Décembre 2005)

AOSTE a dit:
			
		

> Trés bien cette illusion


Mais tout n'est qu'illusion


----------



## duracel (7 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mais tout n'est qu'illusion



C'est juste une illusion
A peine une sensation
Qui dirige tes pas
Et te montre du doigt
Où tu vas où tu vas
Juste une illusion
Comme une bulle de savon
Qui s'approche de toi
Que tu touche du doigt
Puis qui s'en va
Qui n'est plus là
......


----------



## golf (7 Décembre 2005)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> ...les *ponts* verts...


Dans ce cas, c'est la fumette qu'il faut arrêter :mouais:


----------



## golf (7 Décembre 2005)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> mais, surtout, tu regardes pas, hein...


Ah mais là, il va se retrouver dans le sable


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2005)

Quand j'éteins MacGé
à la fin d'la journée
je continue à voir
partout des boules vertes et rouges...


Ah merde, c'est noël !


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Le cercle ci-dessous est composé de ronds roses qui disparaissent et réapparaissent [ah tiens ]Il faut se concentrer sur la croix au milieu et après un moment on remarque qu'un *"point" vert* apparaît et tourne autour du cercle.


T'as pas un truc pour voir le *point G*...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Décembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Vous voyez pas qu'un malheureux stagiaire en psychosocio fasse une enquête en ce moment concernant les thèmes d'intérêt des forumeurs de sites informatiques sur le net.
> 
> Comment il va faire pour rédiger sa thèse sur ces bases ?
> Finn devrait mettre le hola par simple solidarité corporatiste



C'est bien ce que je fais cette semaine, j'ai mis le hola sur le travail ! J'ai déjà bien trop de travail sur mon propre sujet pour pouvoir espérer enquêter sur les forumeurs (et pourtant, il y a ici bas d'affreux jojos -non pas toi JJLR- ici bas qui mériterait tout un chapitre ! )
Et puis de toute façon, je n'en suis pas encore à la rédaction (du moins du manuscrit final ! Je me tape des articles à comité de lecture pour le moment :rateau: )


----------



## etudiant69 (7 Décembre 2005)

Je croyais que c'était encore un thread sur les points discos :bebe:  :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Décembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> .......



Tiens, voila le point vert.....mais on ne verra plus jamais les points rose.......


----------



## Freelancer (7 Décembre 2005)

le plus grand illusionniste de macgé, c'est quand même back-cat qui a réussi à faire disparaître jojoleretour en moins de huit minutes


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Décembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> le plus grand illusionniste de macgé, c'est quand même back-cat qui a réussi à faire disparaître jojoleretour en moins de huit minutes







pinaise, ça merite un boulage...


----------



## etudiant69 (7 Décembre 2005)

Damned j'ai loupé le spectacle 
Vous croyez qu'il y aura un rappel ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Décembre 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Damned j'ai loupé le spectacle
> Vous croyez qu'il y aura un rappel ?



j'ai bien peur que non.....malheureusement.....


----------



## golf (7 Décembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas un truc pour voir le *point G*...


J'ai bien un terrain d'entraînement mais c'est "Privé" et guère accessible à la bleuezaille


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Décembre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> le plus grand illusionniste de macgé, c'est quand même back-cat qui a réussi à faire disparaître jojoleretour en moins de huit minutes



Hey ho !  Faudrait pas oublier les p'tits gars comme Alèm et moi qui avons donné de leur personne hier soir !


----------



## loustic (7 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien un terrain d'entraînement mais c'est "Privé" et guère accessible à la bleuezaille


Dis donc, la bleuezaille elle est verte ou rose ?

On finit par voir trente-six chandelles... même à Bollywood !!!


----------



## Freelancer (7 Décembre 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Hey ho !  Faudrait pas oublier les p'tits gars comme Alèm et moi qui avons donné de leur personne hier soir !



oui, mais trois verts d'un coup, j'avais un peu peur que ça fasse "Triplettes de Belleville"


----------



## Stargazer (7 Décembre 2005)

Mine de rien ça swinguait un max ! Ca valsait même je dirais ...


----------



## NED (13 Février 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Le cercle ci-dessous est composé de ronds roses qui disparaissent et réapparaissent [ah tiens ]
> 
> Il faut se concentrer sur la croix au milieu et après un moment on remarque qu'un "point" vert apparaît et tourne autour du cercle. Si tu continues à te concentrer sur la croix, tu remarqueras que les "points" roses disparaîtront et qu'il ne restera que le "point" vert, qui en réalité n'*existe pas* :rateau:


Hallucinant ton truc GOLF ! 
Je suis tombé sur le thread un peu par hasard mais l'experience est de taille !!


----------



## joeldu18cher (13 Février 2006)

etonnant ... mais fait mal aux yeux à la longue ... quoi ? déjà deux heures que je regarde ces petits points ??? !!!!:rateau:


----------



## chroukin (13 Février 2006)

Finalement je retire ce que j'avais dit car en fait il arrive un moment où on en voit réellement plus els points roses et on ne voit que du vert.

D'ailleurs ça doit s'imprimer un peu sur le rétine car quand on lève les yeux de ce dessin du diable D) on a encore un cercle de points verts qui reste quelques secondes


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Février 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs ça doit s'imprimer un peu sur le rétine car quand on lève les yeux de ce dessin du diable D) on a encore un cercle de points verts qui reste quelques secondes




*Suffit de voir ton avatar*
pour voir que tu en as un gros de point vert...


----------



## chroukin (14 Février 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Suffit de voir ton avatar*
> pour voir que tu en as un gros de point vert...


C'est pour ça, je ne suis pas apte à ce genre de test alors


----------



## loustic (14 Février 2006)

Facile à comprendre !
C'est la tournée de Golf : des demis de bière rose...
Un demi de bière verte qui tourne, qui tourne, qui tourne la tête.
Hououou ! Le tournis arrive...
Point rose, point vert, tiens un point noir &#8226; en sens contraire...
Et puis encore des   ; ; ; : : : . . . ! ! ! ? ? ?
Le point de la gêne trouve là où il n'y a pas de plaisir.

:rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Février 2006)

Faudrais essayer ce truc bourré, ça peux etre marrant :rateau:


----------



## la(n)guille (14 Février 2006)

C'est vrai, pour le momment, je n'ai jamais vomi à cause de la boisson, mais ça pourrait venir...


----------



## NED (14 Février 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Faudrais essayer ce truc bourré, ça peux etre marrant :rateau:


Je me bourre jamais la gueule...mais quand je regarde ce truc j'ai bien l'impression de l'être...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Février 2006)

P*tain, un post de golf au bar    

Hier soir j&#8217;ai lu un certain bouquin de Stefan Zweig, alors maintenant, je vois les modos en rouge&#8230; brrr.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Février 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> P*tain, un post de golf au bar
> 
> Hier soir jai lu un certain bouquin de Stefan Zweig, alors maintenant, je vois les modos en rouge brrr.



Mackie aussi


----------



## naas (14 Février 2006)

c'est assez délirant ton truc alain  , c'est tiré de quel site ?


----------



## La mouette (14 Février 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Faudrais essayer ce truc bourré, ça peux etre marrant :rateau:




Marche pas  :rateau:


----------



## iota (14 Février 2006)

Salut.

Dans la série illusion d'optique, ma préférée :





Les carrés A et B sont de la même couleur... vérifiez si vous ne me croyez pas 

@+
iota


----------



## NED (14 Février 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Dans la série illusion d'optique, ma préférée :
> 
> ...



J'y crois pas  
Pas possible ???


----------



## NED (14 Février 2006)

Ho merde !
Je viens de vérifier sur photoshop !
INCROYABLE CE TRUC !!!
c'est a y perdre son latin...
(bon ca va je parle pas latin)
J'men remet pas tiens...


----------



## chroukin (14 Février 2006)

Moi j'aime pas savoir que j'ai pas une complète maîtrise de mes organes (enfin ça dépend desquels ).


Je parlais des yeux


----------



## NED (15 Février 2006)

*MC Escher* va s'en retourner dans sa tombe !!!


----------



## chroukin (16 Février 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> *MC Escher* va s'en retourner dans sa tombe !!!


 Mal à la tête maintenant :hein:, merci


----------



## CarodeDakar (17 Février 2006)

Si le vert et le rose sont complémentaires, alors, ça marcherait aussi pour les autres?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Si le vert et le rose sont complémentaires, alors, ça marcherait aussi pour les autres?



Le vert pastel qu'on voit est la complémentaire du rose-violet. Le cerveau recrée la complémentaire pour avoir le noir = addition des 2 complémentaires  = repos.
Moins spectaculaire : il suffit de fixer un petit objet d'une couleur unie posé sur une feuille blanche en vive lumière. Rapidement apparaîtra une tâche de couleur a côté de l'objet, correspondant à sa complémentaire.


----------



## NED (19 Février 2006)

HA le cerveau quelle machine incroyable !
Et il fait le café aussi?


----------



## kaviar (19 Février 2006)

Une autre petite :





​


Fermez votre *oeil gauche* et *fixez bien la croix, et uniquement la croix* , approchez-vous à environ 30 cm de votre ordinateur, vous ne verrez plus le rond. Si vous le voyez toujours, rapprochez-vous ou éloignez-vous de votre ordinateur, il y aura un endroit précis où vous ne verrez plus le rond.

De même : Fermez votre *oeil droit* et *fixez bien le rond, et uniquement le rond*, approchez-vous à environ 30 cm de votre ordinateur, vous ne verrez plus la croix. Si vous la voyez toujours, rapprochez-vous ou éloignez-vous de votre ordinateur, il y aura un endroit précis où vous ne verrez plus la croix.


----------



## fredintosh (19 Février 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Une autre petite :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eh oui, Kaviar, il s'agit là du point aveugle situé dans chaque oeil



			
				c'est wikipedia qui le dit a dit:
			
		

> Le point aveugle ou tache aveugle ou tache de Mariotte correspond à la partie de la rétine où s'insère le tractus optique (nerf optique) qui relaye les influx nerveux de la couche plexiforme interne jusqu'au cortex cérébral, ainsi que les vaisseaux sanguins arrivant à l'il et quittant l'il. Dans la pratique il s'agit donc d'une petite portion de la rétine qui est dépourvue de photorécepteurs et qui est ainsi complètement aveugle.



Mais le plus drôle, c'est que la plupart du temps (sauf dans l'exemple particulier de Kaviar), même en fermant un oeil, on ne se rend pas compte de ce point aveugle : le cerveau reconstitue la portion d'image manquante !
Comme quoi, croire ce que l'on voit...


----------



## kaviar (19 Février 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Eh oui, Kaviar, il s'agit là du point aveugle situé dans chaque oeil


Merci, mais ça je le savais.... Découvert  au XVIIe siècle, en procédant à la dissection d'un oeil humain, par le physicien français Edme Mariotte.... Pas besoin de wikipedia


----------



## fredintosh (19 Février 2006)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Merci, mais ça je le savais.... Découvert  au XVIIe siècle, en procédant à la dissection d'un oeil humain, par le physicien français Edme Mariotte.... Pas besoin de wikipedia



Je ne doutais point que tu le susses, Kaviar !  
C'était juste pour répondre consciencieusement à l'énigme de ton premier post...


----------



## pim (19 Février 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Si le vert et le rose sont complémentaires, alors, ça marcherait aussi pour les autres?



Est-ce que quelqu'un connaît un moyen pour trouver la couleur complémentaire sans se servir d'un tel diagramme ? Y a t'il ne serais qu'un moyen mnémotechnique pour retenir les couples {couleur, couleur complémentaire} ?


----------



## NED (20 Février 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que quelqu'un connaît un moyen pour trouver la couleur complémentaire sans se servir d'un tel diagramme ? Y a t'il ne serais qu'un moyen mnémotechnique pour retenir les couples {couleur, couleur complémentaire} ?



Oui bien sur c'est très facile.
Par exemple tu prend le vert.
Si tu veux sa complementaire, tu tirlinguotte sur le tirlipinpon, tu passe en CMJN sous l'échangeur de Bercy. Puis ensuite tu choisi tes pourcentages. Pour le cyan, tu multiplies ton age par celui de la grand-mère de Casimir. Pour le jaune tu pèse 3 danettes à la pistache mais sans mettre de moutarde. Pour le magenta tu prends la bible de StJean verset VII, alinéa 12, ligne 18 que tu soustrait à la moyenne de la crue de la seine ces 10 dernières années. Et pour le noir, tu mesures la longueur de 6 morceaux de sucres avec la tasse de café.
Easy Non ?


----------



## pim (20 Février 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Oui bien sur c'est très facile.
> Par exemple tu prend le vert.
> Si tu veux sa complementaire, tu tirlinguotte sur le tirlipinpon, tu passe en CMJN sous l'échangeur de Bercy. Puis ensuite tu choisi tes pourcentages. Pour le cyan, tu multiplies ton age par celui de la grand-mère de Casimir. Pour le jaune tu pèse 3 danettes à la pistache mais sans mettre de moutarde. Pour le magenta tu prends la bible de StJean verset VII, alinéa 12, ligne 18 que tu soustrait à la moyenne de la crue de la seine ces 10 dernières années. Et pour le noir, tu mesures la longueur de 6 morceaux de sucres avec la tasse de café.
> Easy Non ?


Celle là elle a sa place dans le fil "La blague du lundi". Qu'est-ce qu'on rigole avec NED


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Février 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Oui bien sur c'est très facile.
> Par exemple tu prend le vert.
> Si tu veux sa complementaire, tu tirlinguotte sur le tirlipinpon, tu passe en CMJN sous l'échangeur de Bercy. Puis ensuite tu choisi tes pourcentages. Pour le cyan, tu multiplies ton age par celui de la grand-mère de Casimir. Pour le jaune tu pèse 3 danettes à la pistache mais sans mettre de moutarde. Pour le magenta tu prends la bible de StJean verset VII, alinéa 12, ligne 18 que tu soustrait à la moyenne de la crue de la seine ces 10 dernières années. Et pour le noir, tu mesures la longueur de 6 morceaux de sucres avec la tasse de café.
> Easy Non ?


Tu te croit dans le Kamoulox ou quoi ?


----------

